# How to Secure TV Brackets



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Appreciate any advice on how to fasten items such as TV brackets that need to be very secure, onto the internal bulkhead in a motorhome.
Are there special plugs/fasteners that are best for this type of job?

Thanks in advance :?:

John


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the most common solution (assuming you have access to the other side of the bulkhead) is to attach a metal plate or solid piece of wood to that other side and drill through into it.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We have our TV bracket fixed to the bulkhead with its own screws that were intended for a house wall. We have also put a travelling belt for a suitcase in with the screws and this keeps everything nice and tight when we are travelling. Saves the hassle of taking the TV off the bracket every trip. This is a very secure arrangement and the only screws that need tightening every few months are the four that fix the TV to the bracket.

Dave


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, but unfortunately, I don't have access to the other side of the bulkhead.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*TV bracket*

How about making up a plate 100% bigger than your bracket , fix your bracket to plate then screw plate with plenty of suitable screws to wall, this should spread the load over a wider area.
Chris


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

If your bulkhead is the usual 12mm light furniture board it will not safely support an adjustable tv bracket using conventional screws
Your only option is to use toggle cavity wall fasteners but these do require an 8mm hole
You may need to rethink your siteing options. I would only use 6mm bolts through a renforced bulkhead.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks all, I have elected to chicken out and not mount the TV at all for now. Too risky and I didn't want to put large holes in the bulkhead.


----------

